

CDC: 5 things cause two-thirds of U.S. deaths - tokenadult
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/05/01/health/frieden-preventable-deaths/

======
tokenadult
The article links to the full report by the Centers for Disease Control and
Prevention,[1] which seems to have trouble loading just now as many people
follow this news story, so the Google cached version[2] may be easier for you
to access to check the details.

[1]
[http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/pdf/wk/mm6317.pdf](http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/pdf/wk/mm6317.pdf)

[2]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/pdf/wk/mm6317.pdf)

